# Suggest A Book and Software for Downloading Website



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 5, 2009)

Hiiiii frndz, I want to learn HTML, XHTML, CSS, Javascript, VBScript, PHP and My SQL on my own..........so can u suggest me some good books with simple and good writing so tat i can understand on my own........I have no idea about web prog. But tried out my hands in HTML from www.w3schools.com

www.w3schools.com is a gud website as i think.........so is it possible to download the entire website so i can browse tat website offline??????
If yes plz give me the software link or give me the name......

Thanx in advance


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey frndz plz help............I'm really waiting for ur replies........


----------



## mrintech (Apr 5, 2009)

Try: *www.httrack.com/ and read how to use it and also precautions before using it


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 5, 2009)

Try this

*webstripper.net/


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2009)

Complete W3Schools site:

*www.studentshangout.com/index.php?showtopic=127099


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 5, 2009)

@Kl@w-24

Thnx a lot.........

thnx every1........fr ur support..........but i dnt knw how to dwnld the website.........i mean if i just specify the home page(*www.w3schools.com/).........will it dwnld the whole website for me???
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@Kl@w-24

Thnx a lot.........

thnx every1........fr ur support..........but i dnt knw how to dwnld the website.........i mean if i just specify the home page(*www.w3schools.com/).........will it dwnld the whole website for me???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^ why are you bothered with anything else when you've got the link to the whole website? Here's the link to the file (complete website) itself:

*rs351.rapidshare.com/files/196828797/w3schools_www.softarchive.net.rar


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^^Ya i know........thnx a lotttttt............I've downloaded.....

But i just asked how to use thos s/w for further reference........I mean if i need to download any other site..........Just for my knowledge........

Thanz again........for tat awesome link.........I've already downloaded.......Thnx a lotttt......


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 5, 2009)

Currently downloading TDF


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 5, 2009)

thnx a lot buddy..........i've already dwnld tat....

but i askd hw to use thos s/w for further reference........if i need to dwnld ny site later........


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 5, 2009)

^ Just type the URL and give the authentication details and it will download the whole website.


----------



## mrintech (Apr 5, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Currently downloading TDF


You gone NUTS


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 5, 2009)

thnx a lot buddy..........i've already dwnld tat....

but i askd hw to use thos s/w for further reference........if i need to dwnld ny site later........


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Currently downloading TDF



Dude, a forum isn't just a bunch of pages! There's a database at the backend which you won't even get access to, let alone download it!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 5, 2009)

and wat about the books????
Plz suggest me a buk of good author......with simple and clear writing.......so tat i can understand on my own...........on HTML, CSS, XHTML, PHP, Javascript, VBscript, My SQL
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and wat about the books????
Plz suggest me a buk of good author......with simple and clear writing.......so tat i can understand on my own...........on HTML, CSS, XHTML, PHP, Javascript, VBscript, My SQL


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 5, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Dude, a forum isn't just a bunch of pages! There's a database at the backend which you won't even get access to, let alone download it!



Going to leave the download till morning. Let's see what happens.

EDIT: It has got more than 2000 links and only 48 downloaded. Stopped it........


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Going to leave the download till morning. Let's see what happens.



Your bandwidth, your choice!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 5, 2009)

^ ABORTED IT JUST NOW 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I have 200MB of the forum. Many pages are opening fine.


----------



## mrintech (Apr 5, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> I have 200MB of the forum. Many pages are opening fine.



Apne Bachho ko Dikhayega Kya TDF????


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey buddies............wat bout my buks yaar.........plz kuch accha buks to suggest karo........HTML, CSS, PHP, My SQL, Javascrpit, VBscript........plzzzzz yaar.......


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 6, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Apne Bachho ko Dikhayega Kya TDF????



Kaha se bacche aagaye, I am only 18 now............
Future ke liye bacchake rakh raha hu..


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 6, 2009)

^^no need to save it , its the work of web archiver , the site that saves all the web pages from 1995 .*www.archive.org/web/web.php

and for downladin entire website , use metaproducts offline explorer . theres a lot of options and the top option to download whole website ,.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 6, 2009)

thanx again all the members............n thnx a lot Kl@w-24 for giving such a usefull link......

nw can ny1 plz suggest buks about thos subjects?????
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
thanx again all the members............n thnx a lot Kl@w-24 for giving such a usefull link......

nw can ny1 plz suggest buks about thos subjects?????


----------

